# Find of the Day: 1985 Audi Ur quattro Stage III+ RS 2



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Were we to build a modded ur quattro, we likely wouldn't vary much from what you see here... and we doubt we're alone. Yes, you might prefer a different color, wheel combo, euro bumpers or the like... but in the end, this is an Ur quattro with RS 2 engine swap in America and under $20K. Works for us.

Check it out after the jump.

* Original Listing *


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

PURE SEX :thumbup:


----------



## team illuminata (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice but IMHO originality now rules with these.


----------

